# ICD 10 Coding for insulin use in Type 2 DM



## dolphinlover98 (Sep 1, 2015)

I was taught in ICD-9 that you do not code for insulin use in Type 1 diabetics as it was assumed it was necessary for life,  but do code in Type 2's that use insulin, as not all of them use insulin. In the ICD-10 book, it says under E80 Diabetes Mellitus to use additional code to identify any insulin use. Does this mean that any diabetic on insulin, regardless of Type 1 or 2, now needs insulin use coded?

Tamara Tripp Dietzel ANP/GNP-C, CPC


----------



## Cheezum51 (Sep 1, 2015)

You still only code insulin use for Type 2 diabetics, as long as it's documented in the history.
You don't have to code for it for Type 1.

Tom Cheezum, O.D., CPC-A


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 1, 2015)

dolphinlover98 said:


> I was taught in ICD-9 that you do not code for insulin use in Type 1 diabetics as it was assumed it was necessary for life,  but do code in Type 2's that use insulin, as not all of them use insulin. In the ICD-10 book, it says under E80 Diabetes Mellitus to use additional code to identify any insulin use. Does this mean that any diabetic on insulin, regardless of Type 1 or 2, now needs insulin use coded?
> 
> Tamara Tripp Dietzel ANP/GNP-C, CPC



E80 is not a category for diabetes
The diabetes categories are
E08 Diabetes mellitus due to underlying condition
E09 Drug or chemical induced diabetes mellitus
E10 Type 1 diabetes mellitus
E11 Type 2 diabetes mellitus
E13 Other specified diabetes mellitus
Only the E08, E09, E11, and E13 instruct to add the Z79.4 for insulin use.  The E10 category does not contain this instruction.


----------



## dolphinlover98 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for the clarification. I typed incorrectly and yes, it is E08-E13  categories I was referring. These responses are exactly what I needed. Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## dolphinlover98 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Thank you for the responses*

Thank you for the clarification. I typed incorrectly and yes, it is E08-E13  categories I was referring. These responses are exactly what I needed. Thanks again for the responses.


----------

